# Shark Week - shark tank in a Nissan Rogue



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Don't know how many of you have been catching the shark week episodes, but you guys may find it a bit more interesting when you realize that one of our esteemed members had a big hand in bringing this to fruition &#55357;&#56860;

I'm not gonna spoil it for you, watch the Nissan commercials spots in the shows or catch it online http://Nissan.ca/sharkweek


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah I have seen this add? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Saw it yesterday at Ripley's. Pretty awesome.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

darkangel66n said:


> Saw it yesterday at Ripley's. Pretty awesome.


Ahahaha! I just a "doh!" Moment.... Why didn't I think of that, I could just walk down to Ripleys lmao.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

He put a lot of time, effort and attention to detail into it. It's amazing.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Episode 3 lets the cat out of the bag, the mystery GTAA'er is revealed! It's like finally seeing big foot, the Lock Ness monster or Mr Snuffaluffagus 😜😜


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Omg, is that what he looks like???


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

.....I'm not sure how to answer that question. lol What do you want to hear right now? lol


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Crayon said:


> Omg, is that what he looks like???


Sorry to disappoint you?

ROLMFAO


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

wtac said:


> Sorry to disappoint you?
> 
> ROLMFAO


Hang on, who said I was disappointed????????????!!!!!!!!
&#128051;


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Thx...nice to know too hard or goofy on the eyes 

Better yet, this the thing that has been a bee in my bonnet for awhile. A great bunch of ppl worked hard on this project and we all worked well with each other to pull it off with time to spare.

Finished installing it on site last Saturday at 6:30pm


Sunday evening...significantly more striking than in the light of day.


I cant say more until after 7pm


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats again Wilson, glad you finally let me post about it lol...now about those autographed pictures 😜


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Sharkmobile*

Wilson was hoping to personally congratulate you
Looks like u did an awesome job 
It's amazing what can be thought of and actually built 
These days ... goes to my saying ..where there's a will there's a way...
Happy Canada day
Cheers 
Tom


----------

